# Takashi Asahina?!



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Was wondering if anyone can help me out with information on the Japanese conductor, Takashi Asahina. Anyone here a fan?

I'm intensely curiously about his Bruckner performances and wondered how they compare to say Furtwangler or Karajan. 

I only just learned of Asahina, but understand he was a sort of legend. Yet, his CD's aren't exactly household names. 

Thanks!


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Kenneth Woods put him on his list of all time greatest conductors.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Apparently he recorded six Beethoven symphony cycles, which even outdoes HvK. According to one poster on Amazon, he was the best Beethoven conductor they'd ever heard, but I've never seen any of his recordings here in the U.S.


----------

